# Hi - Another Newbie



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,
After a few weeks of lurking here I thought I should finally introduce myself. I'm 28 and my lovely partner and I are getting married in July (very excited!!!) We have our first Dr's appointment tomorrow and I have to admit that even thought I have a really clear idea about what has to happen thanks to this site I'm actually a little nervous. We don't want to actually start any treatment until July/August time but we'd like to get everything set up and ready to go if that makes sense. 
Well, nice to meet you and I suppose I should really get back to work!!


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi twinkie and dp

Welcome and good luck with your appt tomorrow, how exciting?  Were are you having tx?

Maggie


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya and welcome just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow and let us know how u get on.. are u thinking of having IUI?


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, 
It's suddenly an awful lot of information to take in and make decisions with. We're planning to go down the IUI route and at the moment I think we're going to go with the Esperence in Eastbourne. 
Tomorrows appointment is with my GP, when I talked to her a few months ago she suggested getting some basic tests and a scan done. Any idea which ones they are likely to be at this stage? She's not dealt with a same sex couple in this situation before and was more excited than we were!!
Hopefully all will go smoothly.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi twinkie 

welcome to FF!!  

really pleased to hear your GP was positive and helpful.

congrats on your engagement and the start of the TTC journey!  after our first consulatation i was soooo happy!

axxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

HI

So the Esperence have you been to see them yet at all to get ideas on costs etc? Do you know if they have a waiting list for sperm? i hadnt heard of them before but just googled them and they look nice! May even contact them myself  

Em x


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

Evening ladies,
Appt yesterday was good thanks. Got to go and get my blood tests done next week and then when they come back we need to make a final decision about where we're going to go. Seems a little strange and very exciting now that we actually starting!

Em, when I emailed Esperance they just said they'd be a 4-6 week wait for an intial appointment and then could start on next cycle. I was surprised as so many other clinics seen to have a waiting list for sperm. Where else have you looked into? 

Hi Aimee thanks for the welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy. You must be so excited! 

Hope you all have lovely weekends planned. xxx


----------

